
Blue Apron shares sink after Amazon files meal kit trademark - sunsu
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/blue-apron-shares-sink-after-amazon-files-meal-kit-patent-2017-07-17?mod=mw_share_twitter
======
samstave
I posed the idea of "standard pantry" here on HN some time ago..

There is one thing where meal startups want to harvest monies from millennial
techs with high paychecks, but I'd like a system that teaches and empowers and
feeds those making minimum wage.

A standard pantry should be a subsidized allotment of goods, which allow one
to make a series of recipes based on a weekly meal plan, then, the inventory
should be maintainable by a couple both making min wage and supporting feeding
two kids.

The meal plans should be varied enough that you have four different weekly
meal plans covering a month.

Week one will be veggetarian focused, two; poultry; three fish; four beef...
or some such.

The service should work with "ugly fruit and veggie" suppliers: have you ever
shopped at a "Mexican mart" \- they have amazing "cosmetically challenged"
veggies- for the best prices.

Work with these supermarkets for all vegggies as they already have both the
target market and the connections for produce.

\---

I recently saw a "meal kit" at a grocery store near me, it was $22 for the kit
to feed two people and the portions were small, and everything was packaged
individually in plastic, in a plastic tray that would become trash with an
overly large cardboard printed wrap and shrink wrapped in plastic film... what
a fucking waste!

\---

The standard pantry should also be 100% glass containers (atlas mason) and
refillable with minimal marketing and packaging.

\---

A +1 to "Classico" spaghetti sauce who, as a company, makes all their pasta
sauces in actual atlas mason jars. They are typically on sale at Safeway for
$2 - which is $2 for both an actual mason jar and the freaking sauce.

If you go purchase a mason jar individually, it is typically more than $2 just
for the jar - and these from Classico even have the measuring indicators on
them, plus the company is wise enough that their labeling uses weak, water-
soluable glue such that one can remove the label easily under hot water...

\---

So, in short: fuck the current meal delivery systems and they should all fail
unless they provide a value much much greater than "im too stupid lazy and
rich to cook my own meals"

